
Show HN: Deepfence ThreatMapper – A powerful vulnerability scanner - ramananr
We are super excited to release the community edition of our product to help DevSecOps teams -- Deepfence ThreatMapper !
Deepfence is a unified platform to protect kubernetes, virtual machines and serverless workloads at runtime.<p>We have packaged a subset of important features of the platform in this edition. Essentially, you can visualize kubernetes clusters, virtual machines and container images in real time and scan them for vulnerabilities. You can also scan an unlimited number of container images by integrating with popular registries.<p>This community edition comes with batteries included and should be ready to use by small startup teams as well as enterprises teams. Hence the edition comes with built-in integrations for Slack, PagerDuty, Splunk, SumoLogic, ELK and more.<p>For more details about the features and installation instructions, refer to our page at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;deepfence&#x2F;ThreatMapper. There is a live demo available as well. Try out our product and don’t forget to send us your feedback. We’d love to hear from you to improve our product!
======
sandman137731
The project is available here

[https://github.com/deepfence/ThreatMapper](https://github.com/deepfence/ThreatMapper)

